# PTSB Tracker Mortgage



## apple (7 Feb 2011)

Hi Would any one here have taking out a tracker mortgage with the PTSB in around sept 2004 if so could you pm me.


----------



## mark1 (8 Mar 2011)

i did, sorry just joined up


----------

